# What do you see?



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

When you look at something, what do you see? Not just the sight itself but what you can observe about whatever it is you look at. What feelings does it bring up in you if any?

You can list anything you deem relevant, such as another person, a flower, a landscape, etc. This is supposed to be fairly open-ended so lemme know what you come up with and what you really see.

*And as always please list both your MBTI type AND your Enneagram type, thanks*:wink:


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

OK. Right now I'm at work looking at one of my screens. It's basically a couple of colored lines showing the water levels in the plant. I've seen the screen enough that I know the values of the lines, but that stopped mattering a while ago, at this point, all I really notice are the velocity and acceleration, derivatives of the actual data being presented. These are the only things that really matter because they determine when I do or don't do things. 

It's how I view most things on some level. At first I'm very interested in checking everything out, eventually, I grasp it enough to play with it, then finally, I start to get in all the patterns and simplify/optimize as best I can.


----------



## the3rdpower (Jun 23, 2010)

aesthetic balance is pleasing to my eye. I look for it and it makes me feel zenful when I do see it. The obscure, obscene, odd, gives me a thought of mystery. I am passionate about mystery... a foggy alley or street makes me curious. I am endlessly curious and this brings intense excitement and uncertainty. Solid industral design makes me feel security... stability... focused... admiration. Starkness gives me that feeling as well. Functionality in design and design simplicity arises a that security that I was speaking of. When I look at the design tenates of things like an iPhone or iPad I think these are some of the pinacle of intelligent design. Minimulistic in nature but highly functional... it gives me a feeling of quality... satisfaction. 

I have a tendency to break things down things and analyze how they work. I am naturally curious and the mystery of it gives me a great feeling of curiousity.

This is focused on things... interactions, people, and other things I will not go into.

xNTx
Ennagram Type 7 8 9 catagory


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Design, context, use, purpose, flaws.

-ENTJ type 3


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I see a cup and wondering if there is any coffee left in it and if so is it cold.

ENTJ, type 8


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

If its useful and if i can understand something about the context relating it with the context where it is.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm looking at [insert prep company name] GRE practice books and I'm thinking, " F*ckin' useless." 


ENTJ Type 5w6.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Monkey King said:


> I'm looking at [insert prep company name] GRE practice books and I'm thinking, " F*ckin' useless."


Let me tell you how right you are. The computer test is nothing like the books.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Whether or not it is logical, beautiful, or worthwhile. I react accordingly.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

It really depends on what it is. Most things, I simply just 'see', I don't give much of a reaction to it in most situations. If I am looking at a painting, I look at the detail and try to see how much effort the artist put forth and may appreciate/or not depending on analysis. If the picture itself were funny, I would laugh. I am not really sure what you are asking.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

INTJ, type 1

I'm big on contrast. I see the way something changes within itself; changes in color, light, and hue. I can see subtle shapes inside objects, the big things that make it what it is. I see worlds within worlds, and systems in systems. The world is endlessly detailed, complicated, and beautiful. I see the way your face keeps its balance. I see the way that light lays on glass and I see the colors inside a shade of white. I see the seams in everything, what holds them together.

I feel peace, but more than that, I can understand the relevance of all these things. It's like being able to grasp the strings that tie everything together.

Some of this is vision. Some of it is intuition.
But most of it is being an artist.
*art major*


----------



## angelofragnarok (Apr 3, 2012)

What I "see" typically begins at the obvious: colors, textures, unique features, etc. When I have seen an object enough however, I grow disinterested in it and typically see it only as a hazy object that occupies space. This goes for people as well. Because I have such an incredible photographic memory, anything that I have seen to the point of its hazy existence is rendered in near perfect detail in my mind and is ready for dissemination. For example, a person I see on a daily basis but never talk to is a blonde, medium-height female with mahogany glasses and a slightly nasal voice. Not an annoying type of nasal, but one that indicates a slightly airy tone of voice that doesn't attempt to be airy. I can describe her easily enough because of the data and observations I have made, even if she is virtually invisible to my sight.

My personality type is INTJ and my Enneagram is 6w7, 4w5, 1w9.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't really see what I see, it all seems to be in the background for me. I don't notice my surroundings unless there is something super important, and even then I miss lots of details. 
INTP 6w5 (I guess).


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I see big picture first, then hone in on the details, see how all the details interact to create the big picture, then pull back out to the big picture with an understanding of how it all fits together.

Example: a beautiful scenic mountain landscape.

I see the whole thing first. General impressions of a beautiful place. Then I notice where the tree line ends, how the river is following the valley that was originally carved by a glacier. I see the strata and the folding in the rocks, I notice the clouds, the storm rolling in over the next mountain range, the temperature and direction of the wind. I notice how the sun reflects off the rocks, the clouds, the trees, that small plane flying way off in the distance. Then there's that osprey diving for a fish, the song birds I hear, the bear tracks in the mud a few feet away. 

Eventually I'll have catalogued everything I've observed, come up with a general understanding of the geological history of the area, the flora and the fauna that are present, how I fit into it all, and most importantly, exactly how long I can sit and appreciate the view until that storm gets here.


----------

